# 8th Annual Bastrop Bayou Fishing Tourn



## corndog 69 (Jul 14, 2008)

Holding our 8th annual Bastrop Bayou fishing tournament this year. Dates are April 29th at 12:01 A.M until May 1st. Location will be at Bastrop Bayou Marina in Demi John in Freeport. Entry Fee will be $30.00 dollars. Pay out will be 100% 1st, 2nd and 3rd places in Redfish (20-27) Flounder and trout. There will also be side pots at $2.00 dollars each and those will be slot Redfish with most spots, largest crocker, heard head and hard luck awards. The fish you caught will be turned over to the tournament for a fish fry on Sat evening at the Marina. You can enter at the marina or call 979-482-7335,248-1470 or 482-6642. There will be door prizes at the awards on Sunday the 1st.:work:


----------



## justme2007 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Bastrop Basyou Tournament*

we are also going to have music on Sat evening at the Marina during the fish fry. Flyers will be posted and you can start signing up at the Marina or call the numbers above


----------



## justme2007 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Tournament*

It's almost here ya'll get entered


----------

